# top jar feeder hole size



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

If you buy one of those inexpensive hole saw kits
that fit into your drill, one of them fits like a glove.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

I puchased one from lowes but the big one was not big enough. Im sure its just and stock problem from local store. I did look online after senind post and found one I think will work. Thanks for advise.


----------



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

2 3/4" is the size that works for a standard mason jar.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*feeder hole*

Maybe this belongs in Equipment but I'll add 2 cents. After you cut the hole, lay a generous bead of Polyurethane glue around the outside and then lay a piece of screen cut round to overlap the hole by 3/4 of an inch. Lay saran wrap on top of this and weigh down with something that will hold in place during curing. Let the glue spread out to the edges of the screen (under the saran wrap). When it is cured you will have a feeder hole that the jars can be changed without the bees coming out. Makes for quick jar changes without a suit.

I use this for Nuc feeding and you can just walk down the line with a cart full of jars exchanging new jars on top or you can bring your filler hose along and refill the jars as you go without bees boiling out of the hole. Just watch the spillage. Robbers cannot get in and it makes for an efficient operation that doesn't disturb the nuc's. If you are not feeding and it is hot you can leave the holes open for ventilation.

If you are cutting to insert the lid in the hole you can place the screen on the underside.


----------



## paul mattox (May 21, 2006)

I believe mine are 70mm. I got the hole saw from lowes.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>When it is cured you will have a feeder hole that the jars can be changed with the bees coming out. Makes for quick jar changes without a suit.


Good deal!


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i have mating nucs with #8 wire over the ventilation and feeder holes. i use a stapler to atatch the wire.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

thanks for the advise


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

Why not bore a 1 1/4 hole and use a 2 liter coke bottle as a feeder. Just punch small holes in the cap. Easy and endless supply of bottles. Only know one commercial beek that uses this type feeder but many sidliners use them.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

my concern would be the small hole size. I thought about it, but was worried the holes would clog. I have seen them used my leaving the cap on, placed several small holes al over the bottle, placed flat on the top frame, the add a empty super with top. but doing tis the bees sometimes feel the empty area with burr comb and build comb all kinda of ways in the empty space.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

*Adjustable Hole cutter*

http://www.generaltools.com/Products/Heavy-Duty-Circle-Cutter__55.aspx

Try One of these for making a hole precisely the size you need.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Grainger and Northern Tool carry a forsner(spelling?) bit. Costs about $45.00 but it will cut 10 times the number of holes(before getting dull and is resharpenable) and cuts through 5-10 at a time and you don't have to worry about wasting time removing cutout from the center of hole saw. Well worth the extra money.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*Forstner bits*

As a general group we beeks are not great spellers, I had to look it up myself - maybe that is the next improvement we need from Barry  

Here are some examples of the Forstner bit:


Harbor Freight:
http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=forstner

Northern Tool:
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200012074_200012074


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

*Forstner! Ahaa!*

I knew my spelling was close but my desire to always correct the other person leaves me open to be corrected myself. I was to lazy to open the dictionary next to my pc. My price was wrong, $25.00 or less plus s&h


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*i can't spell either*



Beeslave said:


> I knew my spelling was close but my desire to always correct the other person leaves me open to be corrected myself. I was to lazy to open the dictionary next to my pc. My price was wrong, $25.00 or less plus s&h


but you had the right idea!


----------



## rickomatic (Mar 8, 2009)

I just made some and used this Harbor Freight El Cheapo Hole saw kit I had laying around.

Harbor Freight Hole Saw Kit 

One of them fits regular mouth Mason jar lids perfectly. I also found out that lids from Classico spaghetti sauce fit the regular Mason jars perfectly, and aren't depressed like the band and lids for canning are.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*Jotchabeat*

Picked up a set of 5 forstner bits at harbor freight marked down from 19.95 to 2 bucks on clearance. 

I use the classico jar lids as well, have a friend that goes through them by the case and saves them - unfortunately they are impractical as you have to refill them almost daily. 

I prefer the gallon pickle jars from WalMart - they fit over the inner cover hole and an empty deep bottom will enclose the whole thing or you can put over the screened hole in the top of a nuc but not in winter. Biggest issue in winter is crystalization on the bottom of the jar and clogging up the holes.

(I abandoned HFCS, it was convenient but I was seeing issues) 

If anyone knows sources for getting sugar in bulk cheap would appreciate knowing. I've heard of totes being sold by the railroad where they clean up box cars or something. I've been paying about $36/hundred weight.


----------

